# FOUND!!! Cypress mulch out west! CHEAP!!!



## Beasty (Jul 22, 2009)

This is how I found cypress mulch:
*ACE Hardware* carries their own brand of cypess. I've seen it offered online at different places for INSANE prices + shipping which comes to around $30 a bag!
Nope, NO good!
Go online to *acehardware.com* find the store near you and give them this order number: *72242*
They'll likely tell you they don't carry it in store. Duh!
You then tell them you want it brought into the store.
They'll tell you it's a "raincheck" item and you'll have to pre-pay for it and they'll call you when the truck comes in. (make note of the store number and truck delivery days in case they forget you)
*It's ACE brand Cypress Mulch in a 2 sq.ft. bag at $4.79 a bag!*
It's Wednesday now. I'll have my mulch by Monday at a nice price + NO delivery fees _or_ shipping! Just go pick it up when it comes in!!
Schweet!!!
I sincerely hope this helps some folks out. I know it can be a pain to get out here but this makes it too easy!

Mods, you might wanna sticky this to make it easier to find for future reference!
Enjoy your tegus!


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 22, 2009)

Already tried them! Shipping is like $18 a bag to Mesa AZ where I'm at


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 22, 2009)

Beasty said:


> I sincerely hope this helps some folks out. I know it can be a pain to get out here but this makes it too easy!
> 
> Mods, you might wanna sticky this to make it easier to find for future reference!
> Enjoy your tegus!


Done!


----------



## whoru (Jul 22, 2009)

i get my mulch for 3.78 a bag at lowes an it ita huge bag....


----------



## Beasty (Jul 22, 2009)

whoru said:


> i get my mulch for 3.78 a bag at lowes an it ita huge bag....


Define huge and is that in store?
Here in Utah you can't get mulch in store anywhere, period. That's why I suggested a sticky. I'm sure neighboring states have the same problem and this might help them out. Finding mulch here is very difficult, which is frustrating as I'm from the southeast where it's wicked cheap and very plentiful.

Thanks Dave! :roon 
:chin Maybe substrate would be a good category to add to the forum where folks could find it cheaper and easier in their areas. 
Alternatives, the good, the bad and the "ugly but it works".
Something to consider. Gotta keep 'em on something!


----------



## whoru (Jul 22, 2009)

yes that is in store an it is 3 cubic feet or 85l i can take a pic if u like


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/b6aLKiXrvcZFORr6oYrFVA?authkey=Gv1sRgCMmeopDE_YCZzQE&feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/b6 ... directlink</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 22, 2009)

Can I do the same thing you did beasty if I live in California?


----------



## Beasty (Jul 22, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> Can I do the same thing you did beasty if I live in California?


Can't hurt to try! All they can say is no. (but I'd try to coerce them anyway  )


----------



## HandsomeJack (Jul 22, 2009)

Holy crap.. I get it for 1.99 a bag.. 2 cubic feet each bag.


----------



## Beasty (Jul 22, 2009)

HandsomeJack said:


> Holy crap.. I get it for 1.99 a bag.. 2 cubic feet each bag.


Yeah, me too, when I lived in Florida.

If anyone else has success with this method please let us know!


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 6, 2009)

I live in Illinois, and it's all over around here! For way cheap too. I actually have an unopened bag in my back yard left over from when I was planting...Too bad I don't have a tegu yet to keep that lonely bag of mulch company lol.


----------



## herper9 (Sep 17, 2009)

I tried it up here in Idaho and they said that their shipping facility is no longer carrying it. Go figure, so I grabbed their Coconut bark. Covers 12 square feet at 2 inches. Not too bad. Way cheaper than where I work too.


----------



## Beasty (Sep 17, 2009)

Cool.
I still have the rest of my stuff for sale. Tegus have been sold and shipped.If you have need/interest let me know.


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Oct 6, 2009)

Has anyone notice that they dont sell that brand anymore?


----------



## Beasty (Oct 6, 2009)

ACE hardware has their own brand. It's not anyone else's to start with. They should have it still. I got some not 2 months ago.


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Oct 6, 2009)

I found some in Redlands Ca for a large bag about 50 bucks. Like getting 5 bags for the price of 4. I will have to get actual size.


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Oct 7, 2009)

ooo u did, ya i called the 2 local ace hardware store where i live and they said they dont carry that cypress mulch. They told me to order it online but i couldnt find that brand either online so ya.


----------



## LouDog760 (Oct 7, 2009)

Two Bananas Marinade said:


> I found some in Redlands Ca for a large bag about 50 bucks. Like getting 5 bags for the price of 4. I will have to get actual size.




Did you find this at Ace?


----------



## herper9 (Oct 9, 2009)

Our Ace up in Idaho isn't carrying it anymore either. I don't know if it is just a seasonal thing or what. They told me that none of their warehouses have it either.


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Oct 11, 2009)

ya thats what they told me and they said to go online but it aint online either so im guessing its a seasonal thing to


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Oct 11, 2009)

LouDog760 said:


> Two Bananas Marinade said:
> 
> 
> > I found some in Redlands Ca for a large bag about 50 bucks. Like getting 5 bags for the price of 4. I will have to get actual size.
> ...



Tribal Reptile Redlands


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Oct 11, 2009)

Tribal Reptile Redlands[/quote said:


> How much are the bags over there?


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 21, 2011)

Okay, so help me out here, I have a giant coming soon, and if I can't get cypress for under $20 a bag or so, what would be some good stand ins for this. I live in NJ, and I haven't found cypress mulch anywhere yet,so what would work well instead.


----------



## james.w (Jun 21, 2011)

A sand/soil mix.


----------



## montana (Jun 21, 2011)

Bricks of coir [coconut fiber ]Are a great replacement and can be found at gardening centers especially those that deal with hydroponics ...


----------



## Sirhc401 (Oct 17, 2011)

I gave up looking for cypress mulch. But this intrigues me. I live in south California and I went to every store I knew of. No cypress mulch anywhere. If I can find an ace hardware and get some cheap cypress mulch, then thank you my friend you done us all a kindness

Well unfortunately ace hardware is nowhere near where I live. The home depot and lowes dominates my entire area. So no ace hardware...oh well


----------



## Hokurai (Nov 1, 2011)

I live in Southern California and the warehouse my local Ace gets supplies from doesn't carry the cypress mulch.


----------



## Alane252 (Nov 22, 2011)

I get mine at lowes 1.75 for 2 cubic ft in each bag and they always have it in stock or if they dont they will have it on the next truck


----------



## Dana C (Dec 5, 2011)

I called every Ace Hardware within 100 miles. None had it and none could order it until spring. It was also the same with Wal Mart, Home Depot, Lowes and every garden center I tried within 100 miles. While it is not the best I found enough apsen shavings to which I will add peat moss to hold moisture. I am paying $14 for 4 cubic feet and am buying 16 feet total. 
I also live in Idaho by the way and it is hard to find alot of things here.


----------



## RickyNo (Sep 30, 2013)

Why does everyone on this site keep saying cypress mulch is so hard to find and expensive? here in tampa its 2.50 a bag at home depot.


----------



## ferociouscorpion (Oct 1, 2013)

Same here in San Diego. Home depot has mulch. $3 for a pretty big bag.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DougY (Nov 28, 2015)

Beasty said:


> This is how I found cypress mulch:
> *ACE Hardware* carries their own brand of cypess. I've seen it offered online at different places for INSANE prices + shipping which comes to around $30 a bag!
> Nope, NO good!
> Go online to *acehardware.com* find the store near you and give them this order number: *72242*
> ...




Down here in south Florida, Home Depot and Lowes have large bags of Cypress Mulch for less than $5/bag.


----------



## TripleTegus (Jan 1, 2020)

I don't have an ace hardware by me but I did find some 100% cypress mulch at Walmart close by for 2.53 a bag. I'm not sure if all Walmart's carry it but it's a good find in they do.


----------



## Gator (Jun 18, 2020)

Found at Home Depot. Free ship to store option too.


----------



## pilikia (Apr 9, 2021)

jmiles50 said:


> Already tried them! Shipping is like $18 a bag to Mesa AZ where I'm at


 1800 N Scottsdale Rd, Scottsdale, AZ 85257 they will ship it to that store its literally south south scottsdale practically mesa and im only doing this because my mom is also bad at the internet...


----------

